# Bunker drain, Warrington - April 08



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 26, 2008)

Having promised myself I would get more underground stuff done this year I finally managed my first REAL drain explore. Visited with Gibbo, Bungle, Lawrence and Havoc the five of us met nearby and headed into the beast.










We already knew this was an extensive system, stretching a few miles beneath Warrington, it consists entirely of concrete RCPs, throw in a number of chambers, steps, ladders, pipes and err, more concrete, and some valves, you get the idea, it's a fantastic explore and virtually on my doorstep.









We spent somewhere in the region of three hours underground, but had we investigated some of the sidepipes heading off of the main drag, we could have lost a whole load more time down there.




It took a forty minute route march to get from one end of the system to the other (and we weren't hanging around, this was double time! lol) and by the end of it we were all aching of back, legs and feet.




I've previously seen some fantastic pictures come out of this drain, and had high hopes that I would be able to do the same, but mile after mile of RCP took its toll, leaving me tired and grumpy (hey, I'd just finished a 10 hour shift at work before we went down ).









A truly different experience, and one to return to at some point, I need to work on my pictures, I'm happy enough, but could do better, I reckon.




TnM


----------



## MD (Apr 26, 2008)

i think your pics are ok

it nice to see somewhere that i wouldnt go
cheers


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

nice shots you got! Looks ace down there


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome stuff. I really want to do a proper drain too, after having only done culverts.
That big plughole thing is wild.


----------



## bungle666 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, we have finally cracked the mighty Bunker drain of warrington, 3.5 miles (ish) of RCP stormdrain under the streets of warrington!!

an astonishing mix of chambers, stairs and mile upon mile of RCP make this an AWESOME experience, then to top it off at the end a lovely swirlpot!!

anyhow, on with the pics!!

the first major chamber you come to is the triangle chamber






one of the smaller staircases





junction





looking from a chamber into the endless pipe





ladders to the surface





the GIANT stairs!!





Another chamber





valves (think these were on a watermain)





the bottom of the swirlpot 










the top of the swirlpot





and perhaps the rarest thing down there was this





MENDO REMOVING HIS HAT!!!!!


bungle


----------



## havoc (Apr 27, 2008)

Was a good evening chaps, nice pics too.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent photos, guys. Really enjoyed the tour...those sink holes always give me the willies though!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2008)

Cracking explore and pics peeps :thumb


----------



## LiamHW (May 4, 2008)

Top marks chaps! Truly epic!!!


----------



## sqwasher (May 4, 2008)

Great pics guys! They give a real 'feel' of the place.


----------



## Alias (May 6, 2008)

nice one guys is an interesting little drain, you got some good images. we never made it to the end when we did it as we ran out of time and patience.


----------



## bungle666 (May 8, 2008)

Alias said:


> nice one guys is an interesting little drain, you got some good images. we never made it to the end when we did it as we ran out of time and patience.



i know what you mean i was getting the same way myself, it does get a bit "samey"

but intresting non the less

bungle


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2008)

good stuff guys, like that swirlpot​


----------



## Fozzie3000 (May 23, 2008)

Where is this drain system because if its in warrington its on my doorstep. Can you tell me how to get to it because I would like to explore it myself and see how far it goes.


----------



## Gibbo (May 23, 2008)

If you do a bit of research with Google, you'll find the location within ten minutes. It's literally on my doorstep too (within five minutes of my house!)


----------



## LittleMike (May 23, 2008)

No offence, but have you done any research? Drain locations and access aren't just handed out. How do we know you're not from Yorkshire Water?


----------



## Bunk3r (May 23, 2008)

I agree, apart from:


LittleMike said:


> How do we know you're not from Yorkshire Water?


 because warringtons not in yorkshire


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 24, 2008)

That looks awesome down there!!! Great pics!


----------

